# Ceiling fan Medallion, any tricks to install?



## DeeTee (Aug 29, 2007)

I had one of those once in a fixer-upper I moved into. If I remember right the ceiling fan base went against it.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Lowe's and HD have a few different versions of these as well. Probably about as good on the pricing as you may find online too.

As far as mounting, the smaller, lightweight plastic versions can be held in position by the flange of the fan itself, although I've used Liquid Nails on a couple of those.

And I used Liquid Nails on one of the much larger ones (dining room). I placed a piece of 2x4 across the face of the medallion and braced it with a 2x4 to the flooor until the glue had set.


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Even online, lowes lists three while HD lists none. Trying to think if there's a cheaper easier way to hold it in place rather than an 8' 2x4.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Tell the wife *"Hold This, I'll be back in a minute"......*:laughing:


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

4 strips of UHB 3m double sided tape, cons adhesive in between if you're really crazy, caulk the gap when dry, ...never let your wife change her mind. :no: lol


----------

